# Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag



## Laggo (20. Februar 2005)

Moin Männers,

Am Donnerstag fiel mir spontan ein das ich schon lange nicht mehr an der Küste war,also schnell nen Kumpel angerufen der das natürlich genauso sah und schon fanden wir uns Samstag morgen um 5 auf der Autobahn wieder :m 
An unserem Ziel angekommen wurde erstmal aufgetackelt





und die Lage gecheckt,kaum Welle leichte Briese schräg ablandig und schweinekalt,was will man mehr!
Gegen 7.30 Uhr Stachen wir dann hoffnungsvoll in See, 1 1/2 Stunden war nur Blinker und Gummi baden ohne auch nur die geringste Spur von Fisch angesagt.
Der Kaffee fing langsam an zu drücken so das ein kurzer Landgang  schwer nötig wurde!
Ca. 100-150 Meter vor dem für mich rettenden Ufer,passierte dann endlich was, ein schöner 50er vergriff sich an der Katze die ich mit der 2ten Rute nur hinterher schleifen ließ :m 
Jetzt begann mein erster Multirollendrill, schließlich bin ich mitten in der Vorbereitung für die Rifftour #6 
Der Weg zum Land wurde aber noch beschwerlicher denn 5 Minuten später hatte der nächste Dorsch meinen recht schnell geführten Blauweißen Spöcket zum fressen gern,ich dachte ja im ersten moment mal wieder an ne Mefo #d .. aber lassen wir das  
An Land dann endlich Erleichterung und ne kurze Footsession!





Wir kamen zu dem Entschluß das wir die Dorsche schlicht weg zu weit draussen gesucht haben und legten wieder los,nun konnte mein Kollege einen schönen Küchendorsch übereden seinen Gummifisch nehmen.




Nach kurzer zeit konnte er einen schönen knapp 60ger präsentiren!




Er konnte bis zur Mittagszeit noch 2 vehaften,während ich leer ausging #d


2. Teil folgt sofort, zu viele Grafiken


----------



## Laggo (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Jetzt wurde erstmal Suppe gekocht,denn Füße aufwärmen war angesagt.
Wir entschlossen uns dann für nen Platzwechsel um mal nen bischen was anderes auszuprobieren.
Dort durfte ich dann wieder den Anfang machen und fing einen 55er wieder auf den Spöcket.
Bei meinem Kumpel tat sich nichts,so das ich so gnädig war Ihm einen meiner Wobbler zu leihen!
Tja großer Fehler,einmal ausgeworfen und die Rute fing an sich ordentlich zu krümmen!
Ich war heut halt eher fürs fotografieren zuständig  




Hier bei der bei der riskannten Handlandung über den knapp gehakten Köder!




Aber ist ja noch mal gutgegangen!




62 hatte der gute und ne kleine aalmutter im Maul, die zog er dann auch gleich auf nen Jighaken und fing noch 2 Dorsche #d 
Auf dem Rückweg  zum Strand verlor ich dann auch noch meinen gestern so lieb gewonnenen Spöcket, hier ist er noch mal R.I.P :c  :c  :c 




Auf der Rückfahrt lauschte ich dann noch dem 4-1 gegen Hannover was einen schönen Tag am Wasser sehr passend abrundete :m 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Petri zum Spontantrip #6

Schöne Pics mit wirklich leckeren Dorschen habt ihr gemacht #h


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Saubere Arbeit und schöne Bilder. hat bestimmt Spass gemacht.


----------



## AndreasB (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

@Laggo

klasse Bericht mit schönen Bildern. |good: 

Das macht einen richtig heiß.  

Mittwoch wird wieder gebellyt.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Skorpion (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Netter Bericht   Fisch und Spaß beim Angeln haben - was will man mehr :g


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Feiner Bericht mit feinen Bildern. #6  #6  #6


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Petri & danke für den super Foto-Bericht! #6  #6  #6 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## rob (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

top bericht!
danke dir.lg rob


----------



## Anderson (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Klasse Bericht und gute Fänge und erstklassige Bilder.
Danke hierfür.

Anderson


----------



## seatrout61 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

So macht Angeln Spass.
Spitzenmässiger Bericht


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

@ Laggo

 :m  Astreiner Bericht und 1a Bilder. Vielen Dank!!!  :m


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen :m
Tolle Bilder #6


----------



## theactor (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Ich sach ma: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Jetzt bin ich aber reichlich fertig... das macht echt Lust, sofort ins Auto zu springen... schöne Bilder wie Fische !:m 
Eigentlich ja auch Mi (#h Andreas) aber derzeit macht mir das Röcheln einen fiesen Strich durch die Rechnung....

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen!!!#6 #6


----------



## Nordangler (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Toller Bericht, tolle Fotos.
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, oder woanders an der Küste,aber ich alter Mann muß ja mein Familienleben fristen.

Sven


----------



## SteveNord (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Moin Männer,

toller Bericht und klasse Fotos!
Hat spass gemacht zu lesen und anzuschauen!!!
Danke.

MFG Stephan #h


----------



## detimmerlued (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Super Bericht macht sowas öfter. Bringt spass zu lesen

Gruß Matthias|supergri :q |supergri


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Man, das ist so g..l, ich kann das Meer förmlich riechen, so klasse ist der Bericht und die Bilder.

SUUUUPIIIII#h


----------



## Locke (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Goil!
Petri zum Fang und die Fotos machen wirklich Lust auf mehr!!

Hmmmm...will auch los..

Gruss Locke


----------



## Broesel (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

uiuiui..noch ein paar Hardcore-Angler, die sich bei Eis und Schnee anne Küste trauen...  Aber ich denke, solch Erlebnisse, die sogar mit schönen Fischen belohnt werden, die vergißt man nicht... :k 

Danke für diesen schönen Bericht und die tollen Bilder... #h 
Hoffentlich ist gleich Wochenende... |uhoh: Ist doch schon fast Montag..ich will auch wieder... :c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Mehr davon Laggo..... #6 
Wurde mal wieder Zeit, dass so was von Dir kommt   
Ich hoffe, dass wir mal wieder gemeinsam...... #h


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

coole Bilders !!!!   #6
möge dein Lieblungsköder in Frieden ruhen !


----------



## Reppi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Schöner Bericht, mein Alter ! :m  :m 
Und macht es denn Spassssss, die Dorsche mit ner 500gr. Katze zu fangen ?  
Ich ärgere mir nen Ast, dass ich bei dem tollen Wetter nicht losgedüst bin...
@Sönke
Falls Du wider erwarten von deiner schweren Krankheit genesen solltest |supergri  #x


----------



## ralle (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

1 a Bilder und schön beschrieben !!


----------



## theactor (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

HI,

@Reppi: 





> #x


 JAWOHL, SIR! Im Moment sieht leider nicht danach aus #q 
Ab Mitte März wird aber alles besser (zeitlich) - und dannnnnn....:l


----------



## Fischbox (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Diese genial bebilderten Fangberichte sind echt nicht gesund für mich....  #q :c 

Tolle Fänge, toller Bericht!#6 Danke dafür und weitermachen #h


----------



## Patty (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Toller Bericht und super Fotos. Immer wenn ich so etwas sehe überlege ich, mir ein Belly Boat anzuschaffen!

Petri Patty


----------



## Thorbi (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Toller Bericht und noch bessere Fotos!!

Ich fand es aber deutlich wichtiger, daß der HSV gewonnen hat :q 

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## MichaelB (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Moin,

ich reihe mich dann mal einfach bei den Gratulanten ein :m 

Von mir wird es leider absehbar weder einen solchen Erfolgsbericht, noch so schöne Fotos geben*, da mich von einem eigenen Belly einfach Lichtjahre trennen #c  außerdem kann man ja nicht alles...

Gruß
Michael
P.S.:*** von Actor und Josi übrigens auch nicht #y


----------



## Adrian* (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

is die eine rolle da ne daiwa samurai???

ach und wie bekommst du so viel bilder hier rein??  ;+


----------



## Laggo (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Erstmal Danke für die Blumen, wenn hier nicht so viel arbeit auf meinem Tisch liegen würde, würd ich ja glatt Mitwoch auch wieder hochkommen!

@MB
Früher oder später kriegen wir Dich #h Ich denke eher früher :m 

@Adrian 

Meinst Du die Rolle von meinem Kumpel?
Es ist auf jeden Fall ne Daiwa, als Er Sie das erste mal mitbrachte war ich vom lauf und der Wicklung echt angetan!
Aber jetzt nach dem 4ten Ostsee Einsatz ist Sie so gut wie hin,trotz "nach seiner Aussage" intensiver Pflege #d 

Für das Bilder einfügen gibt es hier  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=23537 eine ausführliche Beschreibung #h 



Gruß Laggo


----------



## Adrian* (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

vielen dank  #r


----------



## Magic_Moses (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Hi!

Super Bericht und schöne Bilder!
Aber wenn den Thread hier einer von den militanten Tierschützern in die Finger bekommt, na dann gute Nacht.
Das zweite Bild zeigt ja wohl eindeutig, dass die armen Tiere hinter dem BB zu Tode geschleppt wurden...... |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*



			
				AndreasB schrieb:
			
		

> @Laggo
> 
> klasse Bericht mit schönen Bildern. |good:




Das kann ich nur unterschreiben! 

MFG

Kai


----------



## Sween (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

|wavey: Hallo Laggo
     Ich muß sagen das Angeln war richtig gut und ich freu mich aufs nächste Mal wenn du mir wieder nen Köder leihst damit ich ein paar Brocken ziehen kann #:. Gruß Sween


----------



## nobel (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Schöne Bilder ! Und schöne Fische !

Hat hier schon mal jemand gefragt wo das ganze war ?
Heiligenhafen ?

Wie gehts Dir heute ? Ist da ne Erkältung im Anflug oder wart Ihr genügend warm angezogen ?
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr nach einer Bellytour bei ähnlichen Temperaturen eine Woche flach gelegen habe warte ich lieber noch ein paar Grad ab.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*



			
				nobel schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich letztes Jahr nach einer Bellytour bei ähnlichen Temperaturen eine Woche flach gelegen habe warte ich lieber noch ein paar Grad ab.


Klarer Fall von falsche Klamotten   
Im Ernst......ich bin bei ähnlichen Temperaturen draussen gewesen, habe aber ausser kalten Fingerspitzen nie etwas ernsthafteres davon getragen ....
Vielleicht warst Du vorher aber auch schon etwas gesundheitlich angegriffen  |kopfkrat


----------



## Awel (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

@Laggo
Schöner Bericht, der Lust auf einen Tag im Belly-Boat macht. 
Freue mich schon auf den ABBB-Cup 2005, der hoffentlich am 2. April stattfindet, da soll mein Togiak das erste mal zu Wasser gelassen werden.
Aber nach diesem Bericht wird die Zeit bis dahin lang...

Gruß
Awel


----------



## Laggo (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Jo da freu ich mich auch drauf wie Bolle :m 
Ich werd gleich mal für den 2.04. voten,bin am 26ten nämlich auch durch ne Familienfeier verhindert.

Gruß Laggo

Fast vegessen!

@sveen

Welcome on Board alte Rinde :m 
Viel Spaß mit den bekloppten hier #6  #6


----------



## haukep (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Super Ergebnis Laggo, ich werde mir auch schon sehr bald ein BB kaufen, das steht fest


----------



## AudiGott1984 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Ohja bei diesen Bilder fällt es mir leichter mir ein BB zu kaufen ! Das Angeln mit dem Belly Boot hat mich schon lange in seinen Bann gezogen ! Ich habe bloß Angst alleine loszufahren ! Aber vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen los wenn ich meins endlich habe !

Berichte mit Bilder und so ausführlich geschrieben sind immer aller erste Sahne !


MfG Maik


----------



## Dorschjäger (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Toller Bericht und super Fotos. Wär ich auch gern dabei gewesenl.

Dorschjäger


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

#6 toller Bericht und schöne Bilder eines erfolgreichen Tages #r ,


@ Laggo: Wenn die Daiwa nichts getaugt hat, welche Rolle ist für dich dann besser? Brauche auch eine neue und weiß immer noch nicht welche#c


----------



## Knobbes (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Klase Bericht und super Bilder, einfach super, weiter so.
Meinen Respekt
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Kruse (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Da bekommt man Lust selber los zu gehen


----------



## Klaus-a. (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Super Bericht,da bekommt sofort Lust auf angeln.Muß leider noch 3 Wochen warten dann bin ich auch an der Küste.


----------



## dirkbo (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Echt tolle Pics ... ist doch wunderbar zu sehen, dass man bei einem solch kalten Wetter auch was fangen kann #6


----------



## Laggo (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*



> @ Laggo: Wenn die Daiwa nichts getaugt hat, welche Rolle ist für dich dann besser? Brauche auch eine neue und weiß immer noch nicht welche


Gute Erfahrung habe ich bis jetzt mit den Shimanos Twinpower und Stradic gemacht, meistens fische ich aber ne Balzer Metallica!
Die hat das Salzwasser bis jetzt super weggesteckt,und bei der Rolle ist es nicht nicht ganz so tragisch wenn Sie mal über Board gehen würde.



> Ich habe bloß Angst alleine loszufahren ! Aber vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen los wenn ich meins endlich habe !



Das würde ich Dir sogar dringend raten, ich hab vor meiner ersten Tour auch hier im Board nach Beistand gefragt, hat super geklappt hab mir ne menge abgucken können #6 
Also sag Bescheid wenn Du los willst, wenn es zeitlich paßt bin ich dabei :m 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## AudiGott1984 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Kleine Fotostory vom Samstag*

Gut Laggo !!


Ich werde dann demnächst auf dich zurückkommen ! So lange dauert es nicht mehr bis ich mein Belly Boot habe !! 

Ich melde mich aber frühzeitig wegen nem Termin bei dir !!



MfG Maik


----------

